# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زمینه ساز شکوفایی اختیار انسان

## iwasaswimmer

سلام
زندگی در جهان قانونمند که زمینه ساز شکوفایی اختیار انسان هست فقط به قدر اشاره داره؟ یا به قضا هم اشاره داره؟
یعنی قضا هم میتونه زمینه ساز شکوفایی اختیار انسان باشه؟
سپاس

----------


## B3hism

> سلام
> زندگی در جهان قانونمند که زمینه ساز شکوفایی اختیار انسان هست فقط به قدر اشاره داره؟ یا به قضا هم اشاره داره؟
> یعنی قضا هم میتونه زمینه ساز شکوفایی اختیار انسان باشه؟
> سپاس


سلام . 
انسان از این جهت که آفریده شد ( قضای الهی ) تا در جهانی قانون‌مند ( تقدر الهی ) استعداد های خودش رو شکوفا کنه ( تقدیر الهی ) ، مقضی به قضای الهی و هم مقدر به تقدیر الهی برای شکوفایی ویژگی اختیارش هستش .
این از توضیح موضوع .
اما شما همیشه به یه نکته دقت کن که اگر سوالی که از شما میشه ، درمورد قانومندی جهان و چهارچوب و ویژگی های انسان ( مثل تعقل و تفکر ، انتخب و اختیار و ... ) و کلا هر چیزی که درمورد ویژگی های جهان یا انسان یا مخلوقات اشاره کنه ، مربطو به تقدیر الهی هستش .
تنها چیزی که با قضای الهی قابل توجیه هست ، آفرید شدن و خلق شدن هستش و چیز دیگه رو نمیشه زیر مجموعه ی قضای الهی دونست .
پس آفریده شدن انسان ، قضای الهی 
و
بودنش توی جهانی قانون مند برای بهره گیری از ویژگی های ذاتیش ، تقدیر الهی
هست .

----------


## iwasaswimmer

> سلام . 
> انسان از این جهت که آفریده شد ( قضای الهی ) تا در جهانی قانون‌مند ( تقدر الهی ) استعداد های خودش رو شکوفا کنه ( تقدیر الهی ) ، مقضی به قضای الهی و هم مقدر به تقدیر الهی برای شکوفایی ویژگی اختیارش هستش .
> این از توضیح موضوع .
> اما شما همیشه به یه نکته دقت کن که اگر سوالی که از شما میشه ، درمورد قانومندی جهان و چهارچوب و ویژگی های انسان ( مثل تعقل و تفکر ، انتخب و اختیار و ... ) و کلا هر چیزی که درمورد ویژگی های جهان یا انسان یا مخلوقات اشاره کنه ، مربطو به تقدیر الهی هستش .
> تنها چیزی که با قضای الهی قابل توجیه هست ، آفرید شدن و خلق شدن هستش و چیز دیگه رو نمیشه زیر مجموعه ی قضای الهی دونست .
> پس آفریده شدن انسان ، قضای الهی 
> و
> بودنش توی جهانی قانون مند برای بهره گیری از ویژگی های ذاتیش ، تقدیر الهی
> هست .





جواب تست ۱ هست
اما در متن درس، علاوه بر اینکه گفته اختیار انسان یک تقدیر الهی است، اومده:



الان طبق این متن نمیتونیم بگیم اختیار انسان هم برخواسته از تقدیر الهی و هم برخواسته از قضای الهی (هر دو) هست؟
تست غلط نمیشه با این حساب؟
سپاس

----------


## B3hism

> جواب تست ۱ هست
> اما در متن درس، علاوه بر اینکه گفته اختیار انسان یک تقدیر الهی است، اومده:
> 
> 
> 
> الان طبق این متن نمیتونیم بگیم اختیار انسان هم برخواسته از تقدیر الهی و هم برخواسته از قضای الهی (هر دو) هست؟
> تست غلط نمیشه با این حساب؟
> سپاس


همونطور که عرض کردم ، هر مسئله ای که به ویژگی موردیِ چیزی اشاره کنه ، مثل تفکر و اختیار و حتی راه رفتن و غذا خوردن و ... انسان و حتی درمورد سایر مخلوقات ، مثل همین ویژگی جوشیدن آب در دمایی خاص و یا نمونه های درسی مثل کج بودن دوار و ... ، زیر محموعه ای از بحث تقدیر الهی هستش .
.
این سوال چون مستقیما درمورد دو ویژگی سوال کرده ، یکی جوشش آب و دیگه اختیار انسان ، این دو مربوط به تقدیر الهی هستش .
اما اگر صورت سوال در مورد خلق شدن انسان بوسیله ی قدرت الهی ، یا آفریده شدن آب اشاره داشت ، تنها اون موقع می‌شد که درمورد قضای الهی هم صحبت کنیم .

----------


## B3hism

به نطرم جالبه این موضوع رو هم بگم .
دین و زندگی نظام قدیم ، سال دوم ، درس اول ، آیه ی دو و سه سوره ی اعلی رو داشت که خیلی کد خوبی درمورد بحث قضا و قدر میتونه بهمون بده .
آیه این بود :
الذی خلق فسوی والذی قدر فهدی .
کسی که خلق کرد بعد از خلقش ، آراست و کسی که اندازه و ویژگی و چهارچوب بخشید و با همون ویژگی ها ، هدایت کرد .
هر چیزی که زیر مجموعه ی خلق قرار بگیره ، درمورد قضای الهی هستش و
هرچیزی که زیر مجموعه ی فسوی ، قدر و فهدی قرار بگیره ، درمورد تقدیر الهی هستش .

----------


## Setty

> جواب تست ۱ هست
> اما در متن درس، علاوه بر اینکه گفته اختیار انسان یک تقدیر الهی است، اومده:
> 
> 
> 
> الان طبق این متن نمیتونیم بگیم اختیار انسان هم برخواسته از تقدیر الهی و هم برخواسته از قضای الهی (هر دو) هست؟
> تست غلط نمیشه با این حساب؟
> سپاس


سلام نرسیدم کامل جواب های این دوستمون رو بخونم و کامل نگاه کنم ولی در رابطه با این سوالتون جوابش درسته گزینه 1 میشه. چون جوشش آب یه ویژگی هست که آب داره و خدا بهش داده و داشتن اختیار انسان هم یه ویژگی هست که خدا در ذاتش قرار داده و اینا هم در عرض نمیشن چون ما هم اختیار داریم و میتونیم استفاده کنیم چون خدا بهمون داده و در رابطه طولی هست و استفاده از قدرت اختیار ما وابسته به اراده و خواست خدا هست که اونو در وجودمان قرار داده و جدا و مستقل نیست اختیارمون. ببخشید اگر خوب توضیح ندادم. آخه با نوشتن بخوام توضیح بدم برام سخته

----------

